# Help me to discourage recommending these doodle breeders



## Claudia M

Are they training their dogs at your friend's facility? Why would your friend be involved in recommending any dogs?


----------



## Millie'sMom

She was asked because she is a trainer, and they figured she would know a reputable doodle breeder, if there is such a thing.


----------



## Claudia M

The doodle doesn't automatically discourage me. After all we wouldn't have the Golden Retriever today if Lord Tweedmouth did not mix the various breeds. 
It does seem to me that they have too many puppies and not all the clearances are posted on the website (I did not look how current they were). 
With that said, I really do not see why your friend would be in any position to recommend any puppies.


----------



## Nairb

I've only been paying attention since last year, but I've yet to see a Doodle with decent structure. Most of them look incredibly awkward. I've never liked the look at all. Why not just get a Standard Poodle if shedding is the issue?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tahnee GR

I tried to verify clearances on OFA for two girls

Desert Winds Night at Moxies

Name did not match OFA but I was able to use her registration number.

The only OFA clearance she actually has is Thyroid. Since she is only just over a year old, she is too young for full OFA hips and elbow clearances. Neither of her parents are on OFA either.

Couldn't find this girl on OFA at all- Dreamer's Spring Break in Miami, even using her registration number.

I suspect they may be using prelims, but if the clearances they claim to be doing are not verifiable, that alone should be enough to discourage your trainer from recommending them. I am always very careful about recommending breeders because I feel my reputation is on the line as well.


----------



## Tahnee GR

And I agree-I love Standard Poodles! Why not recommend a well bred Standard? Lovely, intelligent dogs.


----------



## Kylie

Many litters at once usually = many poorly socialized pups which usually = many behavior problems in pups. 
Also what makes them an Australian Labradoodle? 
They seem to be way over priced. 
They spay/neuter the pups BEFORE sending them home! That's really hard on the puppies and from what I have heard it can lead to future health problems.
Both seem to be really bad breeders in it only for the money.


----------



## tippykayak

Claudia M said:


> The doodle doesn't automatically discourage me. After all we wouldn't have the Golden Retriever today if Lord Tweedmouth did not mix the various breeds.


This is a sadly common and woefully false analogy. New breeds are indeed created by mixing previous breeds. However, what Tweedmouth did was plan out a careful program to produce a specific type of dog that bred true. Repeatedly making F1 crosses of Poodles with other breeds is a completely different thing. You don't create a new breed by repeatedly matching two parents of different breeds.

If somebody is trying to create a "doodle" to a standard so the dogs breed true with a particular breed type, that would be more similar to what Tweedmouth did. That's not what 99% of doodle breeders are doing, and even the ones that are (the Australian Labradoodle people) aren't actually using a coherent, specific breed standard.


----------



## Kylie

Also many people I know are under the false impression that they will get the temperament of the lab without the shedding of a lab. This is not so as you can get any trait from either parent/breed. Plus they think they will get a healthier puppy. This is also not true for a couple of reasons. 1) you have to worry about health issues from two breeds, not just one. Who wants a dog with PU, hip dysphasia, and Addison's disease??? 2) most breeders breed for the money therefore don't do health clearances or breed reguardless of the results 3) most reputable breeders of both breeds would never let their dogs get into the hands of "doodle" breeders if they could help it, which means they are starting with poorly bred dogs to begin with. i could go on...


----------



## tippykayak

As far as discouraging your friend from recommending, I find it's helpful to direct people to the GRCA, the LRC, and the PCA. All have very good reasons for coming out so firmly against the practice of breeding Poodle crosses.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

Millie'sMom said:


> A trainer friend of mine has been asked to recommend a doodle breeder to a friend. My suggestion was to look at a Doodle rescue organization.
> 
> These are the 2 breeders she wants to recommend, the breeders are mother and daughter. I do know someone who has purchased a puppy from Doodlelane. She described the living conditions and lack of paperwork, a few years ago when she pick up her puppy.
> 
> Please help me, convince my trainer friend that these are not breeders she should be recommending. I am thinking they fit the definition of a puppy mill.
> 
> Home - DoodleLane
> Home - Dare to Dream Labradoodles


Personally I would stay out of it.


----------



## Megora

Wyatt's mommy said:


> Personally I would stay out of it.


That's what I would suggest as well.

Tell the instructor that you can't recommend any mutt-breeder and leave it at that. 

If the people are stupid enough to plop down any money to buy a moppetty muppety looking mutt, that's their problem. :


----------



## Doreen D

*Dare to Dream Labradoodles*

We purchased a miniature Australian Labradoodle from Dare to Dream. Lacey is a miniature and will be 6 in June. She is beautiful and smart but has a lot of health issues. She has an allergy to meat protein and so is on a veg diet. She has IBD. She has a serious allergy to bee stings and yesterday she was diagnosed with petite mal epileptic seizures. We love her dearly and we feel so bad for her. We spent over 10,000 dollars so far in her health care. Our vet said this happens when the Sire has been overbred. So please be careful when purchasing. I spoke to the daughter as she lives in Guelph where we live and she denied anything as I expected she would.


----------



## DoodleLover

I personally have a dog from Doodlelane and I would not recommend either of them. The living conditions are absolutely appalling. There were dogs everywhere when we went to pick up our little one. Her house smells of urine and took two solid weeks for our little pup to get rid of the scent. Structurally, many of said ours doesn’t look like a Doodle. Vet said it could be from inbreeding but we love her anyways. We have spent thousands on her health since bringing ours home in January on top of what Linda charges per pup. Having that many litters a year is just not ethical. 

My opinion is just mine. Take it for what it is. 



]We purchased a miniature Australian Labradoodle from Dare to Dream. Lacey is a miniature and will be 6 in June. She is beautiful and smart but has a lot of health issues. She has an allergy to meat protein and so is on a veg diet. She has IBD. She has a serious allergy to bee stings and yesterday she was diagnosed with petite mal epileptic seizures. We love her dearly and we feel so bad for her. We spent over 10,000 dollars so far in her health care. Our vet said this happens when the Sire has been overbred. So please be careful when purchasing. I spoke to the daughter as she lives in Guelph where we live and she denied anything as I expected she would.[/QUOTE]


----------



## MissBauer

*Doodle Lane and Dare to Dream Labradoodles*

Stay away from these breaders. My dog was sick for the 1st year of her life with giardia which is transferable to humans. She has turned out to be the sweetest most lovable dog...however this is because of the breed NOT the breeder. We where very lucky. Threw that year I join forums and put myself out there so other people that purchased from this mother daughter team could share their stories with me. Linda the mother had the forum shut down through her lawyer. It is definitely a puppy mill...dogs being over breed and not nice living accommodations for the pups and their Mom's...Just go and check it out!!! DoodleLane and Dare To Dream Labradoodles. Lovely websites though &#55357;&#56847;


----------



## MissBauer

To add over the years I still get at least to 2 calls a year because someone started digging deep and came across my last post(in the forum the Linda had shut down) which included my name and phone number. I have talked so many people that have very sick dogs giardia is just one that many of her pups had, their were seizers averaged around 2 years, pups arriving with broken leg, pink eye, one has no immune system. I spoke to someone today that has a 5 month old pup should be about 40-45 pounds now and is 17 pounds. This pour pup has been throwing up and has had diarrhea for 8 weeks. She is on an iv and the vet thinks it is IBD which is mainly a cause of over breeding...Many more...be careful.


----------



## Steve.Bryla

Millie'sMom said:


> A trainer friend of mine has been asked to recommend a doodle breeder to a friend. My suggestion was to look at a Doodle rescue organization.
> 
> These are the 2 breeders she wants to recommend, the breeders are mother and daughter. I do know someone who has purchased a puppy from Doodlelane. She described the living conditions and lack of paperwork, a few years ago when she pick up her puppy.
> 
> Please help me, convince my trainer friend that these are not breeders she should be recommending. I am thinking they fit the definition of a puppy mill.
> 
> Home - DoodleLane
> Home - Dare to Dream Labradoodles


 Hi Millie’s Mom your right. I would not recommend Doodlelane to anyone, it is now a puppy mill to fund there drinking and drug habits. The dogs should be removed from that dirt pit


----------



## J M

Millie'sMom said:


> A trainer friend of mine has been asked to recommend a doodle breeder to a friend. My suggestion was to look at a Doodle rescue organization.
> 
> These are the 2 breeders she wants to recommend, the breeders are mother and daughter. I do know someone who has purchased a puppy from Doodlelane. She described the living conditions and lack of paperwork, a few years ago when she pick up her puppy.
> 
> Please help me, convince my trainer friend that these are not breeders she should be recommending. I am thinking they fit the definition of a puppy mill.
> 
> Home - DoodleLane
> Home - Dare to Dream Labradoodles


I purchased a puppy from Doodlelane 14 years ago and she was the epitomy of health and a temperament that could not be beat and absolute dream dog and Linda came to our home to deliver her. Doodlelane also took my endless phone calls as a new puppy owne so I honestly, don't know the issue your friend had with them.


----------



## J M

Steve.Bryla said:


> Hi Millie’s Mom your right. I would not recommend Doodlelane to anyone, it is now a puppy mill to fund there drinking and drug habits. The dogs should be removed from that dirt pit


Where are you getting this from?! I had a FANTASTIC EXPERIENCE with them. Pretty serious accusations when I saw none of that.


----------



## nolefan

J M said:


> Where are you getting this from?! I had a FANTASTIC EXPERIENCE with them. Pretty serious accusations when I saw none of that.


Didn't you say that your puppy came home 14 years ago? Things can change from year to year and it's why we always say that people need to be responsible for their own due diligence no matter how they find a breeder.


----------



## Prism Goldens

14 years ago.. your experience isn't relevant.
Doodle... this is a Golden Forum. Doodles are mutts.


----------



## gr56

I think the first thing is understanding the mind set of these future dog owners. What needs are they trying to satisfy. More often then not they don’t know a breed already exists that would satisfy what they’re looking for.


----------



## Helen Mary

Steve.Bryla said:


> Hi Millie’s Mom your right. I would not recommend Doodlelane to anyone, it is now a puppy mill to fund there drinking and drug habits. The dogs should be removed from that dirt pit


Linda and her daughter are the absolutely last people who are drinking and on drugs. I have known them for over twenty years. Where on earth are you coming up with rather slanderous inaccuracies from! They do keep the puppies in their house but they are utterly not a puppy milk.


----------



## J M

Prism Goldens said:


> this


Then why are doodles all OVER this forum.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

J M said:


> Then why are doodles all OVER this forum.


There are a few threads discussing Doodles, I am not aware of any members that have them.


----------



## Prism Goldens

J M said:


> Then why are doodles all OVER this forum.


There are no references to doodles that are positive on the forum. Doodles are mutts. They will never be a breed, since they do not breed true. People who create them are unethical. That's the gist of it.


----------



## Mando’s mom

Anyone have issues from this breeder with random and unexpected aggression from their dog. Any issues with psychomotor seizures?


----------

